# D&RGW F7 #5591, eastbound



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

After a 5 month rebuild of #5591 and her companions, the F7 set heads down Quartz Mtn., at the Greeley Model R.R. Museum.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty nice. Great shots.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I posted in one of your other threads, but have to add a comment here.

You've really captured the feel of Southwestern scenery. The mood is about as perfect as it gets.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with the above, great looking scenery.
Superb locos as well, love that Rio Grande livery.

Magic


----------

